# Tell me about your beta setup...



## outnumbered (Sep 8, 2011)

My youngest dd has a betta in her room ~ "her" fish so she doesn't mess with mine lol. In any case, it's a healthy boy who currently resides in a run of the mill betta tank. After reading through some of the threads here, I'm heavily second guessing the set up that he's currently in. What size tank (if a tank is what you are using) do you have them in? Do you use filtration? What type of substrate? It seems that planted tanks are preferred..is their a specific reason? Apparently, I need all the info I can get in this area. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

I will go with a 5.5 gallon, live plants r the best... Java fern is the best low light plant. Will stand up to any type of water. Moss ball is another one, java moss is the other but wouldn't use it. 

If you want to go heavy plant, a 10 gallon. 

If u want just a bigger tank the 2.5 gallon is also a good idea tank size but cost more then a 5.5g.


----------



## outnumbered (Sep 8, 2011)

ForMany said:


> I will go with a 5.5 gallon, live plants r the best... Java fern is the best low light plant. Will stand up to any type of water. Moss ball is another one, java moss is the other but wouldn't use it.
> 
> If you want to go heavy plant, a 10 gallon.
> 
> If u want just a bigger tank the 2.5 gallon is also a good idea tank size but cost more then a 5.5g.


Hmm...now I'm thinking. I have a 10 gallon in the garage, and some moss balls in the other tank I recently started that I could borrow. I'll try to find some java fern. What about filtration or substrate (is sand or gravel better or does it not really matter)

Do you use any type of "clean up crew" like snails or shrimp in the setup. Would they even be compatible?

Sorry for the 20 questions, but I'm new to everything freshwater lol. I just kind of got thrown into it with another tank I needed to start, and the betta, up until reading through some of these threads, I thought was perfectly content in his little world on my dd's desk.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have one (actually my sister's) in a 5.5 gallon tank with a sponge filter with, a couple of java fern and some misc. plastic decor (plants and pipe, and stuff). It has a couple of pond snails, but that wasn't intentional, they just rode in on the plant. I had kept one (sister's boyfriends) in a 23 hex with a couple of plecos and a HOB filter and a sponge filter. The "dorm fish" finally died of old age a year after he came to me when the BF graduated college.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

outnumbered said:


> Hmm...now I'm thinking. I have a 10 gallon in the garage, and some moss balls in the other tank I recently started that I could borrow. I'll try to find some java fern. What about filtration or substrate (is sand or gravel better or does it not really matter)
> 
> Do you use any type of "clean up crew" like snails or shrimp in the setup. Would they even be compatible?
> 
> Sorry for the 20 questions, but I'm new to everything freshwater lol. I just kind of got thrown into it with another tank I needed to start, and the betta, up until reading through some of these threads, I thought was perfectly content in his little world on my dd's desk.


As for filter you can use a hang on the back filter or sponge filter. 
Sand or gravel is up to you, what you like better. If you do go with sand I would use pool filter sand. 
Snails is the best clean up crew for a betta, the shrimp will just end up food for the betta.

You can also throw in 6 corycats to the 10 will make the tank look nice. But really up to u.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have one in a 2.5, no plants, just gravel and this little decoration thing. I had him in a 10 gallon for awhile. He liked that too, but likes smaller tanks best. 5 gallon like they said is good.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have one in a half gal bowl. She's thriving. I kept her mate in that bowl till I moved him to my 2 gal. The bowl has no substrate. it's just a bare bowl.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

Well, my betta's set-up is as follows:

Ten gallon tank (Heated, filtered, and lighted)
Some blue-ish colored gravel
Some shells
A betta leaf "hammock"
Two fake plants
A tiki hut thing
And a piece of driftwood.


----------



## Safara (Sep 5, 2011)

I have three bettas in a 3g divided tank, so 1g each. The absolute minimum, I know, but because of my living situation it's all I can afford/maintain at the moment. However, I plan on getting a 6g tank and making my own dividers, giving them all 2g each. Hoping to do this in the near future.
I also clean their tank on a regular basis to avoid ammonia buildup, they are all very healthy and happy bettas


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

My favorite Betta tank was a 10 gallon with just a Betta and a large Mystery snail. I had Hornwort floating and a Bronze Wedntii. Heater, hang on back filter, regular (weekly) water changes. Regular lighting that just came in the 10 gallon hood, nothing fancy. My Bronze got HUGE. 

The betta loved to float in the Hornwort. He used this entire tank all day long.


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

outnumbered said:


> My youngest dd has a betta in her room ~ "her" fish so she doesn't mess with mine lol. In any case, it's a healthy boy who currently resides in a run of the mill betta tank. After reading through some of the threads here, I'm heavily second guessing the set up that he's currently in. What size tank (if a tank is what you are using) do you have them in? Do you use filtration? What type of substrate? It seems that planted tanks are preferred..is their a specific reason? Apparently, I need all the info I can get in this area. Thanks


Hello there. 
I currently have a 5 gallon with 1 male betta in it. I use an Aqua Tech 5-15 gallon filter for his tank. The bottom of his tank has about 1- 1 1/2 inches of black gravel. I am not sure about the planted tank thing but I can only assume that the plants would help, unless of course they take over your tank. I wouldn't suggest getting fake, plastic plants. In my experience, the plastic plants have shred my male betta's fins apart. I hope this helped.


----------

